# Water Cooling my Phenom 9850BE



## zaqwsx (May 23, 2008)

Well hey guys! Im working on a custom watercooling system that runs outside of my pc! This is what I have to work with and Im using 3/8 inch tubing. Any suggestions would be great!

Edit: Oh and what would be the best fan placement for my rad? Im putting 2 120mm Red LED fans.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

This is my setup.

Two pluses to the way I have mine is this..

#1 I can easily drain the loop by disconnecting the hose at the pump over a bowl.
#2 the rad. can be layed on the desk to bleed then set back up top for final position.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2008)

**Subscribed .....

If you need help with layout of the case shoot me a few pics and I can give you some feedback. Good luck man!


----------



## intel igent (May 23, 2008)

what kind of RAD? usually pull is best

will you be making a "RAD box" to house the L/C gear in or just mounting the RAD externally?


----------



## zaqwsx (May 23, 2008)

Im making a box so everything is going to be external. It will be alot easier for me when I need to move my pc around. Im going to quakecon this year.

Edit: Its a Danger Den Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator


----------



## zaqwsx (May 25, 2008)

I need some good clamps. Dose anyone know were I can get good ones. Lowes, Homedepot have ones that are way to big.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> I need some good clamps. Dose anyone know were I can get good ones. Lowes, Homedepot have ones that are way to big.



local auto parts store!


----------



## zaqwsx (May 25, 2008)

I have one right next to were I live now that I think of it. Its called NAPA Auto Parts!


----------



## MKmods (May 25, 2008)

using 1/2" fittings with 3/8" hose eliminates the need for clamps. Also the I/D if the 1/2 fittings wont plase restrictions on flow.


----------



## Bytor (May 25, 2008)

Here is my rig with everything but the water blocks mounted outside the case.  Out of the 20 water connections only 6 are inside the case.  Brings the chances of leaks inside the case down.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1389.html


----------



## zaqwsx (May 25, 2008)

Nice! The liquid I have is non-conductive but I will only have 2 connections in the case for the water block and the rest will be outside.


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 21, 2008)

Schools Out and Finals are done!! I know have more time to work on my wc. I'll post some pics of my progress!!


----------



## Silverslick (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking forward to that AMD overclocking mate. Nice water loop too!


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 28, 2008)

I have more to show. You guys are going to be like .


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 30, 2008)

Some Pics of my progress! Btw anyone know were to got a relay swith?


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 15, 2008)

Got more for you guys and here they are!!!


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 17, 2008)

Little Progress but a big mess!


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 18, 2008)

The tec cooler taken apart. Know each plate runs at 6v their are a total of 4 plates and that more then enough because im going to do a hybrid RAD and TEC cooler!! Here are some pics!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> This is my setup.
> 
> Two pluses to the way I have mine is this..
> 
> ...



hydors are teh awesomeness, have yet to find a pump with it's power/longevity for the price.


----------

